# I think there's more to it...



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

I think there is more to Serenity than just a simple selenium deficiency.

I wanted to ask if any of you have seen anything like this before?
Her shoulders are weird. They stick out on both sides, and almost look like they are dislocated. They appear to make it very hard for her to walk. You can see how far they stick out as she walks, and how hard it is for her to move...
I don't know if this is genetic, if she got hurt during delivery, or if she is walking this way because she is uncomfortable or in pain from the front feet being so weak...
Anyone know what this is? And how to help her?
I would be eternally grateful!

Here is a video I took of her:





.
.
.
.


----------



## Wellspring_Goats_Guardian (Mar 4, 2013)

Looks like either shoulders are popped out, Or an underlining genetic issue. I would seriously think about contacting a vet ASAP to make sure that she isn't in a lot of pain, well or any in that matter.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

How old is she? I would give her a week or two to see if there is any improvement. If they were dislocated, she wouldn't be able to stand on them. It almost looks like she is carrying her weight weird because of the weak legs.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

One of my kids was selenium deficient last year, though not to this extreme. Her elbows stuck out and she walked like a bull-dog ... that's why we nicknamed her "Noodles" because of her noodle-legs. With TLC they straightened right up. Hopefully it is the same with your girl :hug:


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

oh my that video brought tears to my eyes. I just wanted to pick her up and try to make it all better. I would have a vet look at her as soon as possible. Hope it all turns out well for her.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

I agree with everyone else........vet evaluation looks necessary......maybe X-rays? To really see what's going on.....poor baby


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Abra..I'm not sure but my gut tells me she is weak from the selenium def. and in order to hold herself up she is pushing her shoulders out....A vet visit would be good to discuss ways to strengthen her legs and help her from causing permanent damage to her shoulders..


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

she is absolutely adorable. I hope it turns out well in the end. My thoughts are with you and your precious little girl.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

If it were me I'd give selenium but also a vet visit. The shoulders/elbows are out pretty severely and I'd want to be sure there isn't something more than selenium. If so and caught early may mean huge difference in the out come.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the Bo-se and a vet visit.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi again. Good news. When I came home for my mid-day to bottle feed them, Serenity is doing MUCH better! Her shoulders aren't sticking out as much anymore, and she is now TOTALLY STRAIGHT on 3 of her 4 legs. There is only one leg that seems to be giving her trouble... Front right one. But even that one looks better!
I fed them, and she ate like a PRO! I mean, gulped down EVERYTHING in the bottle!  Yay!
Then she started JUMPING and playing with Copper (her brother). Not very well, but she tried and her and Copper had a bit of fun. 

The way she walked, it looked like she was just hurting badly from her feet not being strong. Like she was trying to support herself with the shoulders.  She is not doing that so much anymore!

I would take her to the Vet, if, for one, I had the funding to do that right now, and for two, if I could find a vet that would see her. As I said, there is really only one out here, and last time I tried talking to her she said she was "on vacation" and basically hung up on me. She didn't even want to hear what type of issue I had, so she can advise me.
From the way Reny is improving, it looks like she will be walking straight by this weekend.  Yay!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

That's wonderful news!!!! So glad she's doing better!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So glad there is improvement already. Sounds like she may straighten out all the way on her own.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Glad she's doing better keep up working with her. I know what you mean about vets, we have 1 'goat' vet nobody else will see them (or isn't goat savvy) in a bout a 90 mile radius.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

I thought this video would make you guys smile... ESPECIALLY those of you, who were saddened watching my poor, sweet Serenity stumble and struggle.....
She's the smaller one, with the wrap on her front foot. 






I think she is coming along quite nicely... What do you guys think..???


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Oh wow, she looks so much better! Yay!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

She looks worlds better!  (And adorable too! Lol  )


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Here is a video I took yesterday. They got to go outside for the first time and spend some 'quality' time with mom. 

Serenity is RUNNING now!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

So happy to see her doing so well. She is a cutie.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

What a DOLL, what an absolute doll! I just want to kiss, kiss, kiss her little mouth and squeeze her tight! I am so glad she is doing so much better!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Wow, what an improvement! Congrats on all your hard work! You have been really dedicated and are reaping your rewards! So happy, happy, happy for you, LOL.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

What a doll for sure.

I missed this the first time. I wonder if a Chiropractor would help her? I have used them on my horse, dogs and goats. They are no different then us needing them.

I will say I can tell they are starving for attentions. :ROFL:


----------

